# Indiana University Press Sale



## Ispolkom (Sep 8, 2010)

Indiana University Press, which publishes a lot of excellent books on trains, will have another 60% off sale, starting 9/15. The promo code is SIXTY


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 9, 2010)

I received the railroad sale brochure via snail mail yesterday, and here's a link to the offerings: Indiana University Press - Railroads and Transportation.

The 60% discount ties in with the anniversary theme, "Celebrating 60 Years of Books with Brains."


----------



## Trogdor (Sep 15, 2010)

Just in case there's any misunderstanding, it appears that this sale is ONLY for today, so if you haven't yet ordered (or even looked at the site), the sale lasts for another four hours (until midnight EDT).


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Sep 15, 2010)

Trogdor said:


> Just in case there's any misunderstanding, it appears that this sale is ONLY for today, so if you haven't yet ordered (or even looked at the site), the sale lasts for another four hours (until midnight EDT).


I got a postcard from them a few days ago, which I've since tossed, that said the sale lasts for a period of days, the dates I have forgotten.

And I got the email announcement yesterday 14th, and they were honoring the discounts then. Not to say one shouldn't jump on it, but if you're reading about this on the 16th, 17th or whatever, I'd give it a shot anyway.


----------



## Trogdor (Sep 15, 2010)

The big banner that shows up when I go to their site says: ONE DAY ONLY! 60% OFF

That said, I didn't try the discount yesterday, and as I've already ordered, I don't have a particular reason to try tomorrow, so...


----------

